# Beekeeping while Pregnant



## jen.dharma (Jun 24, 2013)

I recently found out I was pregnant and the first thing I thought about was my bees... It is winter and we have snow and I'm not concerned about them right now until spring, unless we get a warm enough day before then to check their stores.

Anyway, I'm wondering if there are risks to my baby & me if I continue to be a beekeeper? I do have reactions when I get stung. I had an allergy test done and I am allergic but not severe. The doctor did say that it may get worse the more times I get stung. 

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jen.dharma said:


> Can anyone offer any advice?


I would talk to your doctor and not BS members (unless they are doctors).........


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I second snl's advice. Can't bee to careful.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

my wife is 9 months pregnant and we'll be going out and feeding a couple hundred hives today. I would just advise not to do any lifting and yes, consult your doctor.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Of course be careful when lifting and all. My wife even got stung during the pregnancy she was fine baby is fine. Definitely avoid stings when possible and especially multiple stings.


----------



## jen.dharma (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I will talk to my doctor for sure and do some reading before I attempt to open up the hives. I can always try coaxing my husband. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Just commenting , not advocating. My mother got a real bad case of poison ivy when pregnant with me. I am totally immune to any effects from it. Doctors will undoubtedly tell you yer gonna die if stung while pregnant. If they didn't and you stubbed your finger, some lawyer would arrange for you to own the Dr's practice. Don't lift and be careful. Life is nothing but risks.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

hmmm new line of products?? maternity bee suits anyone???


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

First of all, congratulations!
Secondly, YOUR body will take care of the bee sting and it's ill effects. Trust me, babies are real tuff!
This is your first I take it.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! I am doing apitherapy, and according to the books, intentional multiple bee stings are a definite "no-no" while pregnant. That being said, I would think as long as you suit up to visit the bees, you will be fine. I wouldn't handle any of the chemicals though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jen.dharma said:


> I recently found out I was pregnant and the first thing I thought about was my bees... It is winter and we have snow and I'm not concerned about them right now until spring, unless we get a warm enough day before then to check their stores.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if there are risks to my baby & me if I continue to be a beekeeper? I do have reactions when I get stung. I had an allergy test done and I am allergic but not severe. The doctor did say that it may get worse the more times I get stung.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice?


Yeah, get another opinion. Bee sting reactions lessen w/ exposure too. Did he also say that your reactions may also get less severe the more times you get stung? Did she tell you how she goes about desensitizing someone w/ anallergic reaction to an allergen?

You say that you are not severely allergic to bee stings. What are your symptoms? Did your Doctor test you to determine your allergic status? Or did your Doctor only go by what you told her?

Of course any medical advice should be given by a Doctor. Goes w/out saying. What does your OB/GYN say about working your hive(s)?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Yeah, get another opinion. Bee sting reactions lessen w/ exposure too.


We had an allergist come and speak to our club last year. He told us that reactions to bee stings actually are like a bell curve. They have a tendency to be milder after your first few stings and then get worse before they better. If I remember correctly, he said it takes several hundred stings over time to build up immunity. He said that's why you hear stories of beekeepers all of a sudden having major reactions after keeping bees for several years. Your mileage may vary, but I wouldn't count on your reaction getting better without treatment unless you've been stung a lot more than I have in my five years of keeping bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wonder if those who suddenly had an allergic reaction had not been stung for 6 months?


----------

